# The pain is excruciating. Please help.



## Subi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all. I first posted in the anxiety section...well a lot has gone on since. Me and the kids left the house in may this year. We took what we could and left the rest of the stuff in the house. Despite several attempts at getting our stuff out it all came to nothing. We returned to the house after he moved out to only realise he had sold all our belongings. I saved what i could and left the property for good today. It has been so emotionally excruciating. The walls that i built around me seem to have no effect. I feel so shattered cant seem to energy to move on. I got no one to turn to. I feel so much pain..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, Subi, what a monster!!! Do you have any way to legally get at least the money he made from selling your stuff? You and your kids are owed *at least* that much!! If you don't have money for a lawyer right now, see if there is a legal aid in your city, and maybe they can point you to someone who will take your case pro bono. 

I just can't believe someone would be that vindictive. I am so sorry. I'm posting without going back to read your story, so please forgive me if you've already posted this information. 
How old are your kids? Are you in counseling or therapy right now? 

I would also recommend talking to a shelter or abused women's support group. They may be able to point you in the direction of organizations that can help you and your kids. 

I wish there was something I could do to help. If you need anything, or if you just want to vent, feel free to PM me.

(((hugs))) to you, Subi, my dear.


----------



## Subi (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks angel pixie. Problem is he fled the country. He lied to the police and others that he was not leaving but in the actual sense he fled. We do not know whether he will return at a point in future or not. My kids are seven and five. People have started helping out in all ways possible but the anger is beyond me. Thanks for all yo support and prayers. Was particularly low yesterday but feeling better today. Thanks again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

First, without know much detail, I can only speculate that:

1. You were married here in the US.
2. You have kids that are now with you.
3. You moved out of your house and your H sold all of the possessions you left behind and then left the house as well. Now the house is empty. Is it heading for foreclosure or was it a lease?
4. You mention that he lied to the police. Was he facing charges? Was he arrested? Did he jump bail? 

Regardless of the above, take some time to work on yourself. If you were at SAHM, then you can get benefits (welfare and food stamps) for now until you can get a job. You must accept that you probably won't get anything from your ex. Even if he is found, he has probably spent the money he took. Best bet is to forget about this jerk and move on. I know, easier said then done. Best of luck here.


----------

